
The First Image Ever of a Hydrogen Atom's Orbital Structure - nyc111
https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-first-image-ever-of-a-hydrogen-atoms-orbital-struc-509684901
======
pasbesoin
2013 -- for others who also thought they'd heard about this in the past.

------
nyc111
Is this a simulation? I couldn't understand.

~~~
andyv
They did both real measurements and simulations that they could compare
against.

